# starting over in 40k- Cloneman's Necrons



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

hey guys!

3 of my mates have begun playing 40k with new edition (playing space marines, Tau, and Grey Knights), and they have convinced me to start again (ive been playing fantasy Night Goblins for a while now).

Instead of continuing my Tyranids (which i have grown bored of), i sold them and bought a Necron Battleforce (awesome lore, apparently they are overpowered now, didnt know ).

this blog is meant for two things.

1: to show of my mad skillz (im really not that good at painting )

2: to keep me motivated in order to be able to paint upwards of 2500 points of models over the next few months.

without further ado, my first necron model painted:


i also glued 20 warriors and 5 scarab bases together, ready to be primed:


hope to post pictures of finished warriors at the end of the week!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good so far.

I wouldn't say they were over-powered... just some of the older codices can't compete in certain areas.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Why are they all looking up?


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> Why are they all looking up?


smiling for the camera i guess 

i had a weird moment where i accidently glued their chests in a too high upright position . Lets just call it looking at all the planes in the sky or something


----------



## Ryao (Oct 6, 2010)

Though some may say overpowered (like me), i think it is mostly opinion. I play IG and GK, so a shooting army that can glance a tank or transport carrying a lot of expensive troops in it, to me seems a little OP. 

I may be a little grumpy that they get to drop stronger pie plates than me..... 

I like the basing on the Lord, Keep it up!


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

time for the first update!

on of my friends found this lil' baddie in an old box and gave it to me, so ofcourse i had to paint it before i touched the warriors 

Destroyer Lord:

front:


and from the back:


Enjoy!

remember C&C is always welcome


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cloneman said:


> smiling for the camera i guess
> 
> i had a weird moment where i accidently glued their chests in a too high upright position . Lets just call it looking at all the planes in the sky or something


Lol, I did that on purpose with my old crons force when they first came out in plastics as it un-nerved my opponent at the time to have the whole looking straight at him.


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

so, today i painted my 5 bases of scarabs, still need some stuff for the bases, so they arent done yet.



i also got started on the warriors, dont know if how much can be seen, but im making the heads/shoulders the same purple as the plating on the Destroyer Lord.



it is a little easier to see from the side, sorry for the horrid lighting on the picture 



Thats all from me for today , hopefully my 2 barges and 2 nights/doom scythes will arrive sometimes this week


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Love the metallic purple, especially on the destroyer lord.


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

eskeoto said:


> Love the metallic purple, especially on the destroyer lord.


thanks 

i just finished my 20 warriors and started on the ghost ark i got 

warriors:


and a closeup (sorry for bad lighting, the purple doesnt show as much as IRL)


i LOVE how easy these guys are to paint, while still looking cool


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

yesterday i finished my ghost ark and my 5 deathmarks, which concludes the battleforce miniatures. Good thing that i just got my order of 2 Doom/night scythes and 2 barges 

Ghost Ark:


Deathmarks:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

These are Nicely Painted! I think these deserve some rep!


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

Lethiathan said:


> These are Nicely Painted! I think these deserve some rep!


Thanks


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Seriously diggin the paint on these guys, very well done. Nice and simple yet effective colour scheme which is something that tends to impress me more than super layers of overpainting.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

nice, subtle, clean, can't find anything wrong with them

depending on what you want from the bases sand glued on painted brown with some dabs of grass works


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

soooooo, i just finished my first scythe! the base isnt finished yet, so no picture of that 



from below:


and a picture of the teleporter thingy:


thats all for now!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great work on the Necrons so far. You sure are cranking them out. Simple and effective paint scheme. My only concern with the scythe is it looks like it has a very heavy wash on it, areas that have pooled. Other then that, great work and keep it up.

+Rep to keep you motivated.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great work on the Necrons so far. You sure are cranking them out. Simple and effective paint scheme. My only concern with the scythe is it looks like it has a very heavy wash on it, areas that have pooled. Other then that, great work and keep it up.
> 
> +Rep to keep you motivated.
> 
> ...


well your concerns are well founded, i did give it a slightly too heavy wash, didnt notice until it was too late  but thanks for C&C and rep


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Cloneman said:


> well your concerns are well founded, i did give it a slightly too heavy wash, didnt notice until it was too late  but thanks for C&C and rep


If the photo is whowing the model as is, i actually quite like the mottled effect you've ended up with 

AS discussed in another thread, washes on large flat surface areas can be an issue. One way to stop it pooling is to add a tiny amount of flow extender [or just a drop of washing up liquid] but this will slightly change the properties of the wash.


----------

